# How to distinguish driftwood



## stussy28 (Mar 17, 2016)

During the brief thaw here in Buffalo, I went down the beach and picked up a couple nice stumps that washed ashore. How do I tell if they are hardwood or softwood? They are pretty subleached, but have some bark on them. Are all true driftwood pieces ok to put in aquariums?


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

I wouldn't put any softwoods into an aquarium. They can leech sap into the water which can cause a lot of issues. If you post a picture of it we could probably help you identify it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If you saw into the wood or cut off a sliver...you should be able to smell whether or not it's pine. Still doesn't mean it's going to be a safe piece of wood but at least you can determine if it's evergreen. And I've actually wondered this exact same thing myself...how you can be assured a piece of driftwood is actually safe or not. Much of what I see along the river banks with no bark...I'd never be able to tell you what kind of wood it is. I'd be a bit nervous putting it in my tank.


----------

